# Any GLBTQ folks around?



## e.Blackstar (Nov 23, 2008)

Fir and I were talking the other day and both of us were like "OMG you're queer? Really, me too!" So then we thought...who else?

Any other GLBTQQAI-etc etc oriented folks here who want to come out of the woodwork? Not trying to make this a political discussion or anything, just wondering.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

Checking in. Like blackstar was saying, we're not trying to make an issue of it, just a place for GLBT, etc folks on TTF to gather, and if feeling inspired, to discuss things that are relevant.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2008)

What is G. L. B. T. Q. Q. A. I. short for? I could mayhaps decipher some of it, but I am no expert in the realm of acronyms. Anyways, I happen to possess the greatest of all sexual orientations ---> Asexuality. No sex drive, so I don't get any of the little distractions that gets everyone else in trouble.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 23, 2008)

YG, you serious about being asexual? That's excellent! I know a few others who identify as such, including an ex of mine. 

I usually just say GLBTQ-Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, Transgender, and Queer. The other Q is sometimes put in as Questioning, the A is Allies, and the I is Intersex.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

*smacks forehead* I neglected to specify in my last post. I'm bisexual.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2008)

As a matter of course, I happen to be asexual. What else could I be, with such an enormous ego? It is difficult to deal with you sexuals and your constant preoccupation with your little hobby, sometimes, but oh well. I tolerate it.  I have only known one other who called herself asexual, but that was only for a bit. Now, she's just a lesbian with really high standards.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe, lesbian with high standards? Sounds like a high maintenance lady to me.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2008)

High maintenance? No, not especially. She was a roommate of mine for a while. I had to goad her into allowing me to take her out to eat every now and then, as my way of showing appreciation for being the best roommate ever. She was one of my favorite people. Very mellow. She was just not as sex-crazed as some, I suppose, who are too desperate to have standards?  I don't know how it works with you sexuals.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 23, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _Asexuality. No sex drive, so I don't get any of the little distractions that gets everyone else in trouble._


 
I’m asexual myself, but not by choice. To explain, I’ve slightly altered the lyrics of a famous song:

_“What a drag it is getting old_

_Things are different today
I hear ev'ry father say
Father needs something today to get him up
And though he’s not really ill
There's a little purple pill
He goes running for the shelter of a fathers little helper
And it helps him on his plight, gets him through his busy night”_


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

@ Yay, now that you say that, I do remember you mentioning her. Very good. 

@ Illuin, 

Welcome to this very cool thread. 

And to both of you - what exactly is it with asexuals and cats!? You both like cats...


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2008)

Firstly, cats are the best pets available. Only the coolest people are capable of understanding this, apparently. 

Secondly, getting old and still wanting a bit of the sexual brand of intercourse (I prefer the original recipe of intercourse. The talking kind) doesn't sound like asexuality, to myself. But oh well. A joke, I suppose.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 23, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _And to both of you - what exactly is it with asexuals and cats!? You both like cats..._


 
Envy; and wishful thinking I guess. Have you never been woken from a sound sleep by that high pitched scream in your back yard? .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> (I prefer the original recipe of intercourse. The talking kind)



LOL!  Yay, not only was that a joke but it was a good joke. You crack me up. 

As for the cat screaming...if my cat did that I'd strangle her.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 23, 2008)

Well hmm. I don't tend to classify myself as anything, I just fall in love with a person, and not their gender... So I guess that makes me bisexual, but most of my partners are women.


I agree with Yay, though. Sometimes asexuality seems almost idyllic.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Gil! I believe the folks these days sometimes call that "pansexual", but label-less works too.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, what is the difference between bi and pansexual? I sound like a guy on in infomercial!  Bisexual means that you are tragically interested to either sex, so pansexual means that you are tragically interested in - Ah, ha! - both of that, plus, you are not turned off by hermaphrodites, which I guess the bisexual sorts are?


----------



## Illuin (Nov 23, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _Well, what is the difference between bi and pansexual? I sound like a guy on in infomercial! Bisexual means that you are tragically interested to either sex, so pansexual means that you are tragically interested in - Ah, ha! - both of that, plus, you are not turned off by hermaphrodites, which I guess the bisexual sorts are? _


 
Well, I don’t quite get this whole thing during these strange times. I prefer the girls myself (call me crazy).


_"Is there anybody going to listen to my story_
_All about the girl who came to stay?_
_She's the kind of girl you want so much_
_It makes you sorry_
_Still, you don't regret a single day_

_Ah girl"_



> by YayGollum
> _pansexual_


 




I know; forgive me...I'm a narrow minded, stubborn, old fashioned, traditional, bitter New Yorker. I apologize. I still love yall anyways .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 24, 2008)

e.Blackstar said:


> Hey Gil! I believe the folks these days sometimes call that "pansexual", but label-less works too.


 
So I looked it up on Wikipedia..




> Pansexuality, or anthrosexuality is a sexual orientation characterized by the potential for aesthetic attraction, romantic love, or sexual desire for people, regardless of their gender identity or biological sex. Thus, pansexuality includes potential attraction to people who do not fit into the gender binary of male/female.


 
I'm not sure what they mean by 'the gender binary'. If they mean hermaphrodites, well I don't think that's my thing. If they mean it in terms of androgyny, well then sure.

I think I'll just stick to label-less!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a cousin who, while lives bisexually, likes to stay labeless. She told me once "I am just a very sexual person". I thought that summed it up.

It's intersting how some people want the labels, some don't. For me, I like it (the label), because:

a) I'm totally into words, so for me as I was coming into my own about my sexuality, I really wanted a word to describe it.

b) The label gives me a reference for finding others (like I found blackstar for example) like me. 

c) Growing up, my exprience showed me (esp with my family members) that if I didn't say something - directly tell them how I felt about something - that it would be ignored and assumed to be a "phase". So, telling my family that I was bisexual was my way of saying "this is not a phase, it's a part of who I am, please accept and agknowlage the fact".

Any of that makes sense?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 24, 2008)

It does, except for the bit about wishing random other humans to accept (which would include acknowledging) what you figure to not be a phase. Why worry about acceptance? Flow with whatever you've got going, I figure. For myself, I was always running around horrified at the sudden loss of intelligence in all of my buddies, when they were wracked with adolescence. I lived in fear at the thought of getting an overnight personality transplant, which is what I figured happened to everyone else. Very creepy. I always just figured that I was better than everyone else, until somebody called my attention to the existence of asexuality as a sexual preference. Dang.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome Yay. I know what you mean though. Orginally, I thought I was a Lesbian, because everyone had always informed me that you were "gay" or you were "normal"...bisexuality was something I stumbled upon in a bookstore miraculously one day. I love bookstores. 

On the subject of wanting acceptence, I think it is more about recognition that acceptence. Would you prefer someone to accept you as you truly were, or going around and in your face and behind your back saying "he/she will get over it and be normal in the end". 

I could care less about who is nice or mean to be because of my sexual identity, but saying "I'll get over it" , is like telling me that I don't know myself, or that I'm lying to the rest of the world, neither of which I appreciate. It's about character.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 24, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> I have a cousin who, while lives bisexually, likes to stay labeless. She told me once "I am just a very sexual person". I thought that summed it up.
> 
> It's intersting how some people want the labels, some don't. For me, I like it (the label), because:
> 
> ...


 

It does make sense. For me I never liked labelling myself, because it doesn't feel like who I am. Apart from the obvious differences, emotionally I don't distinguish between males and females, so calling myself bi felt like I was breaking the love common to both genders into two different emotions. As am mainly 'straight' as well, in that most of the people I've been in a formalised relationship with have been women, calling myself bisexual seems like I'm lying a bit. Most of my friends see me as straight, and I have no doubt that I will end up with a woman in the end, as I want children and a family...

I dunno. I guess in the end, to paraphrase Fir's friend, I'm just a very loving person.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 24, 2008)

Humm,

Intersting that you say that. For me, I've thought that called myself streight would be disrespectful to any of my ex-girlfriends, and calling myself a lesbain would be disrespectful to any of my ex-boyfreinds. Also, being bisexual has its hazards in a relationship. Some people can't be with someone attracted to both sexes. 

For me, the ideal mate would be another bisexual, who would first hand understand the quandries I'd face.


----------

